# Long time trying to conceive



## Soapsuds86 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi, I'm a newbie to this and turned here for a little support/help. I've been trying to conceieve for 5 years now and only fell once on my 3rd ivf attempt which sadly ended in miscarriage/ectopic. I've failed the 4th attempt and now just feel stuck.

In April this year I had a laproscopy and discovered I have endometriosis, which explains all the awful pain I have had since. This on top of diabetes makes it very hard to control. My typical hba1c is around 42, although I did have one lower due to constant hypo's

I'm struggling so much to cope with the infertility side, plus keep blood levels stabilised and endometriosis pain. My hba1c is good but I do go hypo too often, which is starting to creep up again but I'm terrified if I did fall pregnant of all the risks to the baby if it's higher. I know I have a block on this but I can't seem to shift it. Been sent to psychologist for help by diabetes team and doesn't seem to have helped.

Are there any ladies in similar position? Trying to conceieve and struggling? I speak to those suffering with infertility but they side step the diabetes playing a massive part in this too. Just want people who understand it.


----------



## Nicky-O (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey Soapsuds! Sorry to hear all you are going through, sounds like a tough time. As well as a T1 for 28years I am also a GP and see lots of ladies (with and without diabetes) in your position. Though as women we are told diabetes can of course play a part in fertility and that it can take us a bit longer to conceive, it may well have nothing to do with your diabetes. In fact your HbA1C is very low at 42 and, if it was me, I would almost try and increase it a bit so you're not having as many hypos! A non-diabetic person's HbA1C is up to anything up to 48 depending on the lab that is used. You certainly don't want to be having lots of them if you become pregnant.

Perhaps try taking a wee break from trying. Sometimes the stress of trying makes it worse as stress also reduces fertility. Good luck and much love x


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 27, 2017)

HOw are you getting on soapsuds86? Xx


----------

